# Battle Royale



## LensmanZ313 (Jul 5, 2005)

Just finished watching the Japanese film, _Battle Royale_. In the not-to-distant future, a fascist, dystopian Japanese government--it's hinted that the government is propped up and prodded by the Americans--sends teenagers to a remote island, where the kids have to fight to the death. the last one left alive can go home. 

Takami Kōshun wrote the original novel, and the film does stray from the original source material. But, the movie is great, nonetheless. You watch high friends and lovers turn on one another, cliques breakdown into vicious infighting . . . I say find this movie and watch it. There's a sequel, which I bought as well. Survivors of the first film for a "terrorist" cell and declare war on the government and adults. In fact, opening scenes of the movie have 9/11-style attacks on Tokyo buildings on Christmas Day, killing some 8,000 people. 

And Tokyo thought _Gojira_ was bad . . . . 

It's subversive as hell--and I love it. 

For more info: www.battleroyalefilm.net


----------



## Tsujigiri (Jul 5, 2005)

I am awaiting a comment from Amber


----------



## warlock (Jul 6, 2005)

I loved the first one, hated the second. Apparently the original director died during filming of the second, so his son finished it off, and it shows


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Jul 6, 2005)

Haven't seen Amber for a while? 

Battle Royale was a great movie, though.


----------



## angrybuddhist (Jul 8, 2005)

Excellent "last man standing" scenario, showing that a government's solution can be much worse than the problem it addresses. Also, Chiaki Kuriyama (Gogo Yubari in Kill Bill: Vol. 1) plays a "bad" girl for you fanboys.


----------



## Munkeygames (Jul 18, 2005)

borrowed this off a  friend without really finding out what it was - The best random choice I have  ever made I just hope Hollywood doesn't do a Ring on it.


Top Tip
If you like violence you'll love - The Brother


----------



## lazygun (Sep 5, 2005)

Oblique thought...,anyone notice the Teacher in the first Battle Royale can be seen in the Gameshow, "Takeshi's Castle"?.


----------



## Jason_Taverner (Sep 20, 2005)

Munkeygames said:
			
		

> Hollywood doesn't do a Ring on it.


 
amen to that, the second one was such a let down but yeah the his son finished the film i guess he had to make money somewhere


----------



## SukiTrek (Dec 29, 2005)

This movie was way to violent for me.


----------



## Amber (Jan 21, 2006)

Well not to disappoint- a few months late but here is a comment.


I love the movie. I like the second movie as well, but only because it has Taku and Shuya spending three months in the desert alone with each other  So I'm a sad fangirl what of it?

The first movie was excellent. I've read the book as well which is even more graphically violent, and read the manga which goes beyond violence into twistedness. It was all right though. Kiriyama was definitly the best person in it.


----------



## sanityassassin (Jan 21, 2006)

I came across this film years ago browsing through the racks of the video shop and i loved the weird twisted plot a top film. Been looking out for the second film but not so sure now with previous comments


----------



## Jason_Taverner (Jan 21, 2006)

sanityassassin said:
			
		

> I came across this film years ago browsing through the racks of the video shop and i loved the weird twisted plot a top film. Been looking out for the second film but not so sure now with previous comments


 
its worth watching but its just not as good as the first one and the first one was just so good


----------



## speedingslug (Jul 28, 2006)

Very late reply, but I give 9/10

The plot was a bit iffy, how was B.R. a detterent if the kids had never heard of it? And the were no cameras to catch the action for the public !

So lets see if hollywood can F#ck this one up ?


----------



## Milk (Jul 29, 2006)

I would give the movie a 7 out of 10.

But the book in all its poorly translated to english glory...

9.9999 out of 10
Its my favorite science fiction book.

The only book Ive ever read twice.
 Its my favorite novel hands down.

Im hoping Koushin will write a sequal.


----------



## Talysia (Feb 5, 2007)

Just found this thread.  When I first saw Battle Royale, it was the first film that I'd seen in ages that made me think, believe it or not, simply for the kind of 'deterrent effect' to reduce anti-social behaviour it suggests.  I found it more thought provoking than the usual films, and would definitely recommend it to anyone.


----------



## Jaggy Jai (Feb 12, 2007)

I am surprised anyone on here even likes this film slightly, it approaches me that people on here are more tuned onto the style and mood of films like Children Of Men. 
                 I liked the manga of the story too, lots more violence.....and sex!!!!


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Feb 12, 2007)

I haven't even seen Children of Men, nor am I in any hurry to do so.
One thing I like about the recent resurgence in Asian cinema is the inventiveness and fresh approach that they take to somewhat staid genres.
The fact that a lot of asian films are being remade for "western audiences" amuses me no end, especially as a lot of these movies were an attempt to bring western production values and plots to asian audiences!
Ah well, it's all good - and I think their success has encouraged studios to take more of a punt at "indie" films in their own countries.


----------



## Talysia (Feb 12, 2007)

Come to think of it, with all the US remakes of Asian films recently, I'm glad there hasn't been one for Battle Royale.  Although by now I'm probably wrong, and they're probably planning one...


----------



## DARK_KNIGHT (Apr 11, 2007)

I didnt know that they made a movie of B.R 
Ive been reading the mangas-They are graphically violent and sexually explicit in the extreme!But at the same time there are a lot of cool characters-Its probably one of my fave manga series(youve just gotta love it)

From reading the other posts on this thread it would seem that the movie is live action.I thought that this was kinda wierd because most of the time manga stories are converted into anime versions....


----------



## Munkeygames (May 21, 2007)

The original book by Koshun Takami is also brilliant if you fancy a good read


----------

